# West Sussex livery yards, close to South Downs



## madmav (17 May 2014)

Anyone with some suggestions of livery yards, particularly around Patching/Findon area? I am looking for part livery, with access to good hacking on the South Downs. Friendly place would be nice, possibly with a school, and also good turn-out. Any ideas would be fabulous. Trying hard to get a move on with a life-changing plan. So would appreciate any input. Cheers.


----------



## teapot (18 May 2014)

PM Jennbags - she should be a fountain of knowledge! I only know further west, sorry


----------



## madmav (19 May 2014)

Thank you teapot! On to it right now.


----------



## Louiseandmaddie (23 May 2014)

What about Hangelton farm in ferring. I was needing some  info on riding schools in the same area as I'm moving back soon but am a bit out of touch with what's around there now. Does anyone have any recent experience with this place?
I heard it was up for sale a year or so ago, if so is it still as stuffy as it Was, what r the new owners like? 
Any help would be greatfully received.


----------



## Toffee44 (24 May 2014)

My yard is a 20 min hack up to the downs but I think we are too far away.


----------

